# CSSS in Dorico Question



## dao (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm looking into getting Cinematic Studio Solo Strings.

I know there are expression maps that exist for Dorico and Cinematic Studio Solo Strings, but I haven't been able to find any demos that weren't created inside of a DAW... can anyone attest to how they work together (and even better show a demo of the Dorico playback from these libraries)?

Thanks.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 14, 2022)

I don’t think a template exists.


----------



## dao (Jan 14, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> I don’t think a template exists.


I found one attached on the Dorico/Steinberg form.


----------

